# How do you carry your gear when outside moving around?



## inTempus (Jun 5, 2009)

If you're shooting a sporting event, wedding, or anything that requires you to carry a body and multiple lenses plus necessary accessories, how do you carry your gear?

I used to carry everything in cargo pockets.  But it made it difficult to walk around with heavy lenses swinging in the pockets.

So I recently bought this:







It's a photo journalist vest that carries an extra body, 4-5 lenses, flashes, and other goodies.  I've only used it once and it's amazing.  It's more comfortable than a traditional vest that covers your entire torso and it also carries more.

I wish I had this with me when I was walking around at the WWII reenactment!

What do you use?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> What do you use?


 
I think I may use one of those, that looks like the a pretty sweet piece of gear.  Have you got a link to the mfgr?


----------



## inTempus (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry, here ya go:

Newswear | About us

I have the Mens Digital (black) vest.  It's very well made and very comfortable to wear.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't be seen dead in one of those, i would feal a right jerk


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 5, 2009)

gsgary said:


> I wouldn't be seen dead in one of those, i would feal a right jerk


 
i would say it looks like a standard method of carry for serious p.journalists on the move.

i would feel slightly more jerky if my pants dropped in the middle of a shoot due to overloaded cargo pocekts


----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2009)

plus there isn't a pouch big enough for the 300mm f2.8 IS (that is what he is really annoyed about )

As for myself it sits all in the backpack - a right pain if you want a quick change, but easier to walk with on a longer trip I find. A photographers vest is something that I have considered for accessories and such as well as the odd smaller lens since I tend to use larger lenses these sorts of setup are just not as suitable (I am not having a heavy telephoto swinging into my leg every other step!


----------



## vikkiweak (Jun 5, 2009)

i have one of those camera bags w/ wheels.  i was tired of focusing on my equipment and wanted more freedom to focus on quality shots.


----------



## inTempus (Jun 5, 2009)

It's that or one of these, and these aren't nearly as flexible and are just as "jerky" looking.






What do you use that's less "jerky" looking?


----------



## Montana (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks like a pretty good setup Tharmsen.  


I use this:  it holds my 600 f/4 IS with body attached, has a place to secure my tripod w/ wimberley head and 3 slip-loc cases for teleconverters, wide lenses, flash, and accessories.
If you feel "jerky" wearing something, you obviously are wearing it for the wrong reasons.  It its practical and works, I say go for it!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2009)

Overread said:


> plus there isn't a pouch big enough for the 300mm f2.8 IS (that is what he is really annoyed about )
> 
> As for myself it sits all in the backpack - a right pain if you want a quick change, but easier to walk with on a longer trip I find. A photographers vest is something that I have considered for accessories and such as well as the odd smaller lens since I tend to use larger lenses these sorts of setup are just not as suitable (I am not having a heavy telephoto swinging into my leg every other step!


 

The 300 goes over the shoulder on a monopod and other camera and lens over other shoulder and i'm ready to shoot on the move


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a tamrac backpack for when i'm hiking, and a tamrac system 6 for everything else.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 5, 2009)

Flowepro Flipside 300.

What I like is that it's a backpack style that you don't have to take off to access the gear. Plus the zipper is on the side facing your back so theft is next to impossible.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 5, 2009)

i use a Slingshot Pro AW300 for my 75-300mm, 18-55mm, 50mm, Filters, Lens hoods Tripods (3 -4 mini tripods) and 2 - 3 bottles of beer  and the rest of the little velcro padsand my sd cards, cables, torch (hand held) jsut the basics really, could propably get a body in too (not a human body...)


----------



## inTempus (Jun 5, 2009)

I've tried the backpack thing and it's too slow and cumbersome.  

I've played with the backpack's that swing to the front and have a flap for accessing more of the stuff, but found it also to be cumbersome for me.  That, and I could only easily access the camera and a couple of lenses that were on top, otherwise I had to go digging.  Since I keep the camera around my neck, I just needed something to organize lenses and keep them at the ready, and distribute the load so that it doesn't become a nuisance.  I also found sitting down in something like a chair to be very difficult with a backpack.  With the vest I can even jump in a car easily without taking it off.

I keep a backpack for carrying stuff to locations, but I don't like having it on while I shoot.

So far the vest is the best solution I've found.  But I'm always on the look out for other nifty gear.


----------



## dhilberg (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm actually in the market for a different "walking around" bag. This looks pretty sweet, thanks for the link!

I have a backpack, but it's a hassle to get in and out of (gotta take it off). I just like it because it holds all of my gear. That way when I leave I just grab it and go.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 5, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be seen dead in one of those, i would feal a right jerk
> ...


 

I have never seen one over here wearing one


----------



## itznfb (Jun 5, 2009)

i've been trying to find a solution and haven't as of yet. i like to carry my 70-200mm f/2.8 on camera but i don't like carrying it. so i mostly use the Tamrac Aero Speed 85 wich works pretty well but i just ordered a Tamrac Pro 12 so i can just set the camera in there between shots. not sure if it will work out though. Tamrac also makes a holster type carrying belt for all different setups. i'm thinking about going that route.


----------



## bhop (Jun 5, 2009)

1st camera with 70-200 on my shoulder, 2nd camera with 17-50 on my neck.  I don't really use any other lenses when i'm shooting (mostly shoot automotive events).  My flash and filters, cards etc, are in my backpack (Lowepro Fastpack 350) which swings around for easy access.  I've never had to 'dig' with this backpack, it's great.

When i'm not shooting events, i'm shooting for fun with one camera (usually film camera, Nikon FE, F100, or a rangefinder) and one or two prime lenses max.  With lenses and film in my small army medic bag that I got from the surplus store.


----------



## ottor (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a LowPro backpack for "Those long walks on the beach", but use a really nice Photographers Vest for when I'm walking around shooting.. it holds my lenses and anything else I need .... Looking nerdy??? I look nerdy without a vest..


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 5, 2009)

gsgary said:


> SrBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


 
interesting...
whats the standard method over there then?
personally i have a back pack, but am looking forward to picking up a slingshot...the back packs are a bit slow for me.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 5, 2009)

I use aluminum camera cases.

-Pete


----------



## Samanax (Jun 5, 2009)

A friend of mine uses the *ThinkTank Modular System*and he loves it...I'm guessing it's similar to that NewsWear Digital ChestVest.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 5, 2009)

tharmsen said:


> If you're shooting a sporting event, wedding, or anything that requires you to carry a body and multiple lenses plus necessary accessories, how do you carry your gear?


Nix the wedding part for me, but I tend to use the two body-two lens setup.... with options if in a unknown situation. 

I'll put the 70-200mm on a *monopod* and hook the 24-70mm on the *Black Rapids strap*. The options is when I tack on the Slingshot with some extra primes. 


















Of course, one of the advantages of a larger body is that it can substitue for a defensive weapon if someone tries to sneak up behind yo....... 


 








FYI.... focus is off, spot on the sensor, minimal PP...... and if anyone is wanting to be picky, I know it's not the 70-200mm on the monopod, just couldn't be @ssed to change it out..... :mrgreen:​


----------



## table1349 (Jun 5, 2009)

For me it depends a lot on the sport.  Football is always a vest with extra small stuff in the pockets.  One body has the 400 f2.8 on it a second with a 70-200 f2.8 and a third with a 24-70 f2.8.  

For other sports like basket ball or volleyball  I will use the Think Tank modular system as I only carry 2 bodies for these sports.  

As for a vest being geeky, I could care less.  I'm there shooting an event not putting on a fashion show.  The only thing that counts is the results that end up on the memory cards.  Pretty never paid the bills when it's behind the lens.


----------



## inTempus (Jun 6, 2009)

Kundalini,

Thanks for sharing.  That's pretty interesting.  I may have to look into your setup.  It seems well suited for some of the shooting I do.


----------

